# A few items if anyone wants them



## rapid fire (Jun 11, 2017)

Cleaning out some stuff. I've got a few things if anyone wants to come by my house in powder springs or my firehouse in acworth. Home made spine tester, electric crester, some random shafts and feathers. Mark 770-826-4975


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 11, 2017)

Tester


----------



## dpoole (Jun 11, 2017)

SGTP will take any of it


----------

